# Domperidone and Fenugreek



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

I am in my first trimester of my 2nd pregnancy, and am determined to battle the supply issues that ruined bf'ing for us the first time. I would like to have a couple things on hand, because one of them is hard to get, and I want to be sure I have it. I had an undiagnosed thyroid condition, so I'm crossing my fingers that it'll be different this time, but in case it isn't...

How much Domperidone do you think I should order (I'm going to go for the co. in New Zealand, listed in this thread ?

How much fenugreek? I'm guessing 6-12 capsules a day... do you think 2 weeks worth would be a nice start?

A LC has suggested Goat's Rue as well, to serve as a galactagogue, but I'm not so sure about the reported side effects. It seems to be one herb that you have to be very careful with.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I have a niece with thyroid problems, and was not able to nurse her first child, b/c , as you, she didn't have it figured out. Next time she had her meds on track, and did just fine with milk supply, and is still going strong.

here is a galactogogue link:

http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/index.html


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:

she had her meds on track, and did just fine with milk supply, and is still going strong
DaryLLL, thanks for sharing... I'm hoping that will do the trick this time. Thanks also for the link. I appreciate it.

Do you think I should chance it, or go ahead and order the items?


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

I have thyroid problem, too and had very low supply when I had my first. I still have rather low supply this time and am taking Domperidone right now. With the medication I'm still keeping up with my baby's demand here. Of course he's only 3 weeks old, but we're going to do this for as long as possible.







I'm only taking 3 10mg pills a day right now. I might take more if I can't keep up.

It's wonderful that you're so determined to breastfeed. My supply has been a little higher than the first time. Hope you'll have better luck, too.


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Is it safe to order Domperidone and to get it w/o a dr's prescription? Are there certain instances where you shouldn't take it (i.e. problems with other drugs you might be on?). My 12 mo is allergic to milk and he's on soy, but too much soy is not good if hypothyroidism runs in the family (i have it, my dad and aunt do too), so I'd love to get my milk supply up.

Thanks!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I take 5 fenugreek caps (610mg each) 3 times a day. I was taking 3 caps 3 times a day and my LC said I could up it. I think it's worked well for me, seemed to take a few days to kick in. Just gives you a bit of gas at first, so maybe start at a lower dose and build up. Maybe consult a Dr. about taking fenugreek and the domperidone together - not sure how that works.


----------



## Qtopia (Dec 24, 2002)

I used Goat's Rue from Motherlove Herbal (www.motherlove.com) for approximately 1 month without any problems, after I had tried fenugreek, blessed thistle, oatmeal etc. I used the recommended dosage (can't remember it off the top of my head but it's included in the package) and again, no problems. I've never heard of it being an herb that you have to be careful with, any more so than any other herb. Oh, and it totally worked.

Good luck, hope you don't have any problems!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I would definitely get the fenugreek, together with blessed thistle - a bottle of each should take you through a couple of weeks at 3 capsules three times a day, and it's usually only eight bucks a bottle or so, so not a huge financial investment. If you have a health food store or a Whole Foods near you, they always have fenugreek capsules so you wouldn't have to pay shipping costs.

If you really think you're going to have supply issues, maybe order the minimum package of domperidone - at 4 tablets a day the 100 package is 25 days' worth, for nineteen dollars with shipping. If you don't need it, you're not out that much money (and you could probably sell it on the trading post or something) and if you do need it then you'll have enough lead time to order some more.

Most doctors in the US don't know anything about domperidone because it's not available here and would likely not know about drug interactions, etc. If you're concerned about it, I would contact Dr. Jack Newman's breastfeeding clinic in Toronto; they have a lot of experience with domperidone there. I know I've posted the number on the boards here somewhere, you may want to do a search.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

I have been on domperidone now for about 2 weeks and have noticed quite a difference. I have been taking it with fenugreek and I have not had any side effects-but I would say it's up to you. I have been ordering it from Thailand-I would advise you to stock up on it, as I take 80 mg/day (reccomended by Dr. Newman) and at 100/10 mg. pills-it doesn't last long (I'm awaiting my 2nd order right now). I had quite a bit of supply issues and this has seemed to work very well for dd and me.


----------

